# Quickbooks and windows 8



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I recently purchased a new computer with windows 8 installed, and upgraded to Quickbooks 2013, I can't email invoices or estimates. Windows 8 doesn't have a driver installed to convert to PDF files. Intuit says its definitely a Windows 8 issue. Microsoft says I need to go back to Windows 7 . Any insight?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, windows 8 sucks big time. I have a brand new laptop with windows 8 that I've used maybe twice. Its horrible in every way possible. Get rid of that crap and go to 7. 

Anybody wanna buy a laptop? Its basically unusable. Best Buy won't take it back because I don't like it which I understand, but they could take it back because it sucks in every way possible....... so no more purchasing from them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Hog said:


> I recently purchased a new computer with windows 8 installed, and upgraded to Quickbooks 2013, I can't email invoices or estimates. Windows 8 doesn't have a driver installed to convert to PDF files. Intuit says its definitely a Windows 8 issue. Microsoft says I need to go back to Windows 7 . Any insight?


windows 7 does not have a driver either to convert pdf files, not sure why quickbooks is telling you it's a windows 8 issue.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just did a quick search and it seem the new _Microsoft XP Document Writer in windows 8 _is the issue.Personally it's still a quickbooks issue as they should have realized it.

From what a read there is a simple fix, just delete the microsoft xp document writer in the printer and devices, then go to quickbooks and try to save a pdf, it will see it's missing and install an older version.

This should fix it from what I'm reading

Pat


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Just install Bullzip pdf printer and you should be good to go. Just make sure you select it when you want to print the invoice.

Or, if you don't want to do that, quickbooks (though, its a windows feature) should have an option to print to an image (xps) file. Most pc's should be able to open that.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes, windows 8 sucks big time. I have a brand new laptop with windows 8 that I've used maybe twice. Its horrible in every way possible. Get rid of that crap and go to 7.
> 
> Anybody wanna buy a laptop? Its basically unusable. Best Buy won't take it back because I don't like it which I understand, but they could take it back because it sucks in every way possible....... so no more purchasing from them.



If you find a local, non-chain, computer shop they should be able to sell and install windows 7 for you.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> If you find a local, non-chain, computer shop they should be able to sell and install windows 7 for you.


Just bought this Acer Aspire V5-131-2629 11.6" Laptop (Black) comes with windows 7 home version ( which I use now) ..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes, windows 8 sucks big time. I have a brand new laptop with windows 8 that I've used maybe twice. Its horrible in every way possible. Get rid of that crap and go to 7.
> 
> Anybody wanna buy a laptop? Its basically unusable. Best Buy won't take it back because I don't like it which I understand, but they could take it back because it sucks in every way possible....... so no more purchasing from them.


What sort of laptop? My daughter in law is going to college next year and am tasked in buying her one. 

I like buying used, my sony viao came from a pawn shop. I put in an ssd and it kicks azz total investment under $400


----------

